# Anywhere in Exeter or Bristol that sells children's chopsticks



## rubbershoes (Oct 8, 2011)

Anybody know anywhere?


----------



## Geri (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but I would have thought the Chinese supermarket near Ikea would be a good bet.​


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 8, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to buy online or do you need them today?


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never even heard of them.  Are they just shorter?


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 8, 2011)

Corax said:


> I've never even heard of them. Are they just shorter?



Nor me, I've just had to google them out of interest:







 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <  *orders* 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=childrens chop sticks&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=7588248153&ref=pd_sl_7k3j7i7un5_b


----------



## vladd (Oct 8, 2011)

wouldn't trimming down, say by whittling suffice?


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2011)

Whittling's the new knitting. 

Time for a new tagline.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 8, 2011)

I learned to use proper ones off the place mat in a Chinese restaurant when I was 7. How young is the child?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 8, 2011)

The children are 3, 4 and 6.  Probably only the eldest will be able to use them now but you cant buy a set for one and not the others


----------



## Greebo (Oct 8, 2011)

Try John Lewis?  The kitchen dept in the Oxford Circus branch had them this summer.


----------

